# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تشكيلات أكاديمية في البلقاء التطبيقية

## هدوء عاصف

*تشكيلات أكاديمية في البلقاء التطبيقية

أجرى  مجلس أمناء جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية في جلسته التي عقدها الخميس 11/8/2011  برئاسة الدكتور محمد عدنان البخيت وحضور اعضاء المجلس ورئيس الجامعة  الدكتور اخليف الطراونة تشكيلات اكاديمية شملت تعيين عمداء لعدد من كليات  الجامعة .

وقال رئيس الجامعة  الدكتور اخليف الطراونة أن المجلس قرر تعيين الاستاذ الدكتور صدقي المومني  عميدا لكلية الأميرة عالية الجامعية، والأستاذ الدكتور محمد رجا الربابعة  عميدا لكلية اربد الجامعية، والأستاذ الدكتور ربحي الدعامسة عميدا لكلية  الحصن الجامعية ، والأستاذ الدكتور أكثم الصرايره عميدا لكلية عمان  الجامعية للعلوم المالية والادارية،كما قرر المجلس تعين الدكتور ابراهيم  تادرس قائما بأعمال عميد كلية السلط للعلوم الانسانية ، على ان يبدأ عملهم  اعتبارا من صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 14/8/2011.*

----------

